# besoin d'aide yen a marre !



## overdoozedj (5 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour
Désolé mais yen a marre ! 

Je possède le iPC 10.5.8 ou léopard ......il est rrectement stable ...jusqu'a ce soir ou n'ai essayé de mettre a jour mon driver audio et la BOOM ! PLUS DE MAC !!! mais au point de ne plus avoir de MBR et ne plus rien savoir booter !! Ma merde de pc ne veut PLUS RIEN SAVOIR !!!

Je fais comment pour revenir en arrière ? Pour ne pas avoir a TOUT réformateur...ENCORE !!!????

merci d'avance ....


----------



## tysell29 (5 Octobre 2012)

Hi ,

rester zen est la première des  vertus  que j'ai du adopter . Si tu as une sauvegarde  avec le
bootloader  d'installé il n'y à pas de soucis , sinon , j'ai bien peur que  tu ai tout  à recommencer
 Avec  re-formatage de la clé d'install et du disque dur . Je ne peux hélas t'aider mais je
compatis . C'est quoi MBR?.

Steph.


----------



## overdoozedj (5 Octobre 2012)

Slt  je m'appelle Stefan moi  lol

MBR : Master Booter Record


----------

